# Water stops flowing from aquarium pump



## Danja

Hello,

I have an aquatech 5-15 gallon pump and lately I've been having some problems with it. Every once in a while water stops flowing out of it, even though it continues to work. The motor makes a continuous dry whirring sound, but it doesn't look like any water flows through. Whenever this happens, I can take this water entry tube, wiggle it up and down for a few seconds, and in about 20 seconds water resumes flowing again. This has been working for me so far but I'm leaving on vacation for a week and I can't have the water cut out while I'm gone.

Has anyone ever had this problem before? If so, how did you fix it? I'd try to replace the filter but I've just now got a stabilized cycle so I'm kind of reluctant to change it unless I find out I have to. Thanks!


----------



## FishMatt

I have Aqua-Tech I've never had that problem. But you might just go ahead and get a new one the new ones work wonders and the water is clearer. But I'm no equipment specialist either (meaning I don't know how to fix equipment).


----------



## petlovingfreak

try scrubbing the magnet/shaft on the impeller if it's dirty.


----------



## ThatDude

Pop the motor off and give it a good power wash where the shaft meets it. Mine gets full of crud once in a while and does the same thing.


----------



## Revolution1221

if you do get a new filter just swap the filter cartradges and it wont affect your tank much at all if any.


----------

